# I wish I was this kid



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I wish I was him 



.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

You just have to fight for what you want man. Get out there and do it. Don't slack around. o: I'm majoring in Computer Science as well.

The power is within you!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish I had the ability to just know music like some of these child prodigies do, but I was instead cursed with social anxiety :b

Oh well. It doesn't mean I can't try.


----------



## ComeAndSee (Oct 18, 2012)

The kids obviously autistic in that video.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

ugh I hate programming. Had to do that for one of my courses and it was so confusing, teacher couldnt explain it for **** either. Good for that kid though


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

ComeAndSee said:


> The kids obviously autistic in that video.


Ya, I kinda am too well aspie but not a savant I wish I was.



mca90guitar said:


> ugh I hate programming. Had to do that for one of my courses and it was so confusing, teacher couldnt explain it for **** either. Good for that kid though


What language were you learning?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I dream in numbers.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I wish I had the ability to just know music like some of these child prodigies do, but I was instead cursed with social anxiety :b
> 
> Oh well. It doesn't mean I can't try.


Go for your dreams, especially if they are doing something in music


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

ComeAndSee said:


> The kids obviously autistic in that video.


I see nothing wrong with him. How is he 'obviously' autistic?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

That kids brilliant. I remember reading about hiking Rolling Stone. Cool Video.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Genius g = GeniusesPool.new();

Lovely Factory Pattern.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

ComeAndSee said:


> The kids obviously autistic in that video.


um, how do you tell that? to me he seems just really into what he is doing and looks like every nerd, so can you explain? :/

maybe he is somewhat antisocial with peers but..

anyhow, i wish those prodigy kids researched brain and find out the sa contributors, other unpleasant activites of brain and how to fix them, now that would be challenge, or find out what ages human so much and how to stop it etc


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

derpresion said:


> um, how do you tell that? to me he seems just really into what he is doing and looks like every nerd, so can you explain? :/
> 
> maybe he is somewhat antisocial with peers but..
> 
> anyhow, i wish those prodigy kids researched brain and find out the sa contributors, other unpleasant activites of brain and how to fix them, now that would be challenge, or find out what ages human so much and how to stop it etc


That has already been researched and the causes are already known.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

really? what are them (sa) and what about fixes too


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

derpresion said:


> really? what are them (sa) and what about fixes too


One of the common causes of SA would be less neuro-activity in a certain area of the brain. I don't remember what it was. It had something to do with the part of your brain that governs happiness. The word is at the tip of my tongue but I forgot it.

Cures? I'd say visiting a shrink and discussing your fears with him. He needs to let you know that the world is to be looked at in a different way. I myself, I haven't cure from SA. Far from it. I wish I would get cured from it.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

s12345 said:


> One of the common causes of SA would be less neuro-activity in a certain area of the brain. I don't remember what it was. It had something to do with the part of your brain that governs happiness. The word is at the tip of my tongue but I forgot it.
> 
> Cures? I'd say visiting a shrink and discussing your fears with him. He needs to let you know that the world is to be looked at in a different way. I myself, I haven't cure from SA. Far from it. I wish I would get cured from it.


Amygdala


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

I dreamt in code once, but it was terrible. Go, kid, go!



> Beautiful code is short and precise.


Short and precise is the definition of beauty for both code and written language, though writing allows more flexibility.


----------



## dreadwiler (Jul 17, 2012)

It would be neat to see this kid go on and really do some great things (since he's definitely capable). I started programming when I was 14, so I can relate to being at that age and being so consumed with this desire to create and learn, but also feeling a bit disconnected from the rest of the kids and the social atmosphere in general. However, I was not even in his league as far as talent and experience go. He's just a super smart kid with the right motivation.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

dreadwiler said:


> It would be neat to see this kid go on and really do some great things (since he's definitely capable). I started programming when I was 14, so I can relate to being at that age and being so consumed with this desire to create and learn, but also feeling a bit disconnected from the rest of the kids and the social atmosphere in general. However, I was not even in his league as far as talent and experience go. He's just a super smart kid with the right motivation.


Yep me too. I feel inferior compared to his ability.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

galacticsenator said:


> Yep me too. I feel inferior compared to his ability.


Nonsense man. I am the brightest kid in my class and I'm at university. I never thought I could achieve going to a university but guess what? I am there and I get good grades. I do my best and I learn the most beautiful of mathematics. Everyone can do everything man. Don't delude yourself into thinking you can't.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

s12345 said:


> Nonsense man. I am the brightest kid in my class and I'm at university. I never thought I could achieve going to a university but guess what? I am there and I get good grades. I do my best and I learn the most beautiful of mathematics. Everyone can do everything man. Don't delude yourself into thinking you can't.


I never said I felt like I couldn't go to university, I just feel inferior to a savant like him.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

galacticsenator said:


> I never said I felt like I couldn't go to university, I just feel inferior to a savant like him.


To become like him all you need is motivation, no SA and proper parenting. Look at him. What would that kid have become if his parents were tyrannic freaks? Yeah.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

s12345 said:


> To become like him all you need is motivation, no SA and proper parenting. Look at him. What would that kid have become if his parents were tyrannic freaks? Yeah.


No being able to do what he did as a young kid is a neural difference. I could get up to that point but he already had those abilities.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

you have to choose between becoming a nerd/dweeb/geek
or being popular with the ladies...

it's all in your hands...


----------



## bobby. (Mar 29, 2011)

Some Russian Guy said:


> you have to choose between becoming a nerd/dweeb/geek
> or being popular with the ladies...
> 
> it's all in your hands...


And if you choose the former, there are certain social rules you'll have to abide by:
- DO NOT talk about your technical interests -- especially with women. If you were to talk about your interests with the same passion and in the same detail as an artist or a musician might talk about theirs, you will pay a heavy social price.
- When asked how you spent your weekend or holiday, do not let on that you spent it programming. Say something 'cool' instead; in the worst case resort to the fallback response "Just chillin'".

Even heeding this advice, you'll still not attain full social acceptance.

Furthermore, you'll have to put up with self-righteous feminists claiming that you work within a "privileged environment". If you eventually end up heading a company or organisation specialising in some technical field, you'll have to put up with various 'equality' and feminist groups demanding that you hire more women; they will ask you such things as "What is your organisation doing to promote the position of women in engineering?". If you cannot find enough qualified women to join your organisation, you will have to recruit _un_qualified women to avoid accusations of sexism.

You'll have to put up with women who in previous years would have rejected you for being a 'nerd' sucking up to you for the social status you've attained through you work -- they'll claim at the time to value your intelligence, when really they're enticed only by your success.

Any time you voice your frustrations about female hypocrisy, expect to have to fight off hoards of white nights, who due to the 'mature' and 'respectable' identity they've adopted will automatically espouse the most socially acceptable opinions regardless of whether they make any sense.

Depression and frustration may cause you to contemplate suicide regularly, and may cause you to fail academically, thus squandering any potential you had anyway. You might find yourself living at home with your parents at 24, with no qualifications and no job prospects, because you let the anger and bitterness thoroughly consume and destroy everything you had. You might never find love or happiness, because by the time women start showing interest in you, you will ****ing despise them.

Anyway the choice is yours.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Oob said:


> And if you choose the former, there are certain social rules you'll have to abide by:
> - DO NOT talk about your technical interests -- especially with women. If you were to talk about your interests with the same passion and in the same detail as an artist or a musician might talk about theirs, you will pay a heavy social price.


Why not? You wouldn't want somebody with a mutual interest in each others hobbies?


----------



## bobby. (Mar 29, 2011)

galacticsenator said:


> Why not? You wouldn't want somebody with a mutual interest in each others hobbies?


Sure, you can talk about your mutual interests with other 'nerds', but you should refrain from doing so in other social contexts.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Oob said:


> Sure, you can talk about your mutual interests with other 'nerds', but you should refrain from doing so in other social contexts.


Yes I do agree with that, but for some nerds like us, normal conversation is near impossible to do without being very very awkward.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Some Russian Guy said:


> you have to choose between becoming a nerd/dweeb/geek
> or being popular with the ladies...
> 
> it's all in your hands...


Life is not black and white man. It's full of grays.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Oob said:


> And if you choose the former, there are certain social rules you'll have to abide by:
> - DO NOT talk about your technical interests -- especially with women. If you were to talk about your interests with the same passion and in the same detail as an artist or a musician might talk about theirs, you will pay a heavy social price.
> - When asked how you spent your weekend or holiday, do not let on that you spent it programming. Say something 'cool' instead; in the worst case resort to the fallback response "Just chillin'".
> 
> ...


Something is seriously wrong with you man. Don't say such things to the OP. You are promoting slaverish conformity.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

there is tech smart and people smart...

ladies love those who are people smart, like artists and movie actors... singers... socialites...

it's not even about success and money... it's about mad skillz with people

and that's all there is to it


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

s12345 said:


> Something is seriously wrong with you man. Don't say such things to the OP. You are promoting slaverish conformity.


I'm not trying to imply that everything Oob is saying is right, but you've got to let the guy have his opinion here man. If that's what he thinks, that's what he thinks.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Definitely puts my programming skills to shame. It takes me ages to learn a new language or even framework.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

i wish i had his genes

ugh


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Some Russian Guy said:


> there is tech smart and people smart...
> 
> ladies love those who are people smart, like artists and movie actors... singers... socialites...
> 
> ...


You are correct about this. Women are emotional beings.  (AND I HATE THAT!!!)


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

tk123 said:


> Definitely puts my programming skills to shame. It takes me ages to learn a new language or even framework.


I guess that's because you are not doing your best enough. I do my best and I learn new frameworks and languages quickly. Let me tell you that if you want to work as a software developer or programmer, your boss won't have the time of day for you to learn slowly. No, in the quickly changing IT world, you have to learn a new language or a new framework in one work week. I'm not even kidding. You get a 1200 page book on your desk. Study it. Focus on it. Forget you have a life. My friend has a job as a successful software developer and frequently his boss drops a large book on his desk for him to read because of the high demand of IT knowledge these days. He has to spend an entire week racking his brain on it. Every time I meet him (if any time) he tells me he's exhausted from his work week. So you better get used to speed learning if you want to get ready for the professional world.

I used to think I didn't have the capacity (thanks to certain stupid people) to study *anything* at any rate, but now look at me. Studying at university, reading 1500 pages in a matter of days. I hardly take breaks. For example, one of my friends is a successful doctor. Do you know what she had to give up to get there? She had to study 16 hours per day consequently. That doesn't include lectures. She came home straight from university and she would just sit there on her sofa every day reading and reading and reading.. non stop. She would understand any complex matter in a matter of minutes; be it physics, mathematics, chemistry, anything. You know why she's able to do that? She trained her brain. Your brain is like a muscle. You need to train it well in order to be good and strong. I used to have a feeble studying capability but look at me now. I'm becoming increasingly intelligent every day and I feel it. I can tackle more and more difficult problems. Why? Because I do nothing but studying. You think that might be boring but it's damn exciting! Knowledge is power!


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Come on people stop wishing and start making things true! You can make your own wishes come true if you just put your mind to it! I know I did!


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Some Russian Guy said:


> there is tech smart and people smart...
> 
> ladies love those who are people smart, like artists and movie actors... singers... socialites...
> 
> ...





s12345 said:


> You are correct about this. Women are emotional beings.  (AND I HATE THAT!!!)


Ladies? Women? What are those? 
Are they the generalized stereotypes many comments on this forum make them seem like (i'm sure i'm not the only one who's noticed)?
I can't be the only one who feels alienated by this...


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Ladies? Women? What are those?
> Are they the generalized stereotypes many comments on this forum make them seem like (i'm sure i'm not the only one who's noticed)?
> I can't be the only one who feels alienated by this...


Well I'm not female but it's suprising comments like that are out of frustration.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Ladies? Women? What are those?
> Are they the generalized stereotypes many comments on this forum make them seem like (i'm sure i'm not the only one who's noticed)?
> I can't be the only one who feels alienated by this...


women are those men who by some twist of nature lack a penis


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Ladies? Women? What are those?
> Are they the generalized stereotypes many comments on this forum make them seem like (i'm sure i'm not the only one who's noticed)?
> I can't be the only one who feels alienated by this...


You're not, I find some comments here disgusting and hope some of the guy's here don't take it on board. Do what you're passionate about, because if there's one thing I've learnt about women and I actually am one, unlike half the guy's posting, it's that they generally love passion and ambition.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Some Russian Guy said:


> you have to choose between becoming a nerd/dweeb/geek
> or being popular with the ladies...
> 
> it's all in your hands...


Yeah, life is black and white like high school. Oh what's this? A guy who's typically very socially adapt and a famous musician? Talking about how great coding is?






5:02






10:35

software development is also where the money's at right now. So that's also a plus.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

s12345 said:


> You are correct about this. Women are emotional beings.  (AND I HATE THAT!!!)


sexist comment #7980252 also over generalising.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Tanya1 said:


> Yeah, life is black and white like high school. Oh what's this? A guy who's typically very socially adapt and a famous musician? Talking about how great coding is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

s12345 said:


> Life is not black and white man. It's full of grays.


Not for me. I'm the opposite of being smooth.



Tanya1 said:


> Yeah, life is black and white like high school. Oh what's this? A guy who's typically very socially adapt and a famous musician? Talking about how great coding is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wtf this makes me more depressed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

galacticsenator said:


> Not for me. I'm the opposite of being smooth.
> 
> :wtf this makes me more depressed.


not sure why? :/ although I will admit that a talk where Will I am was made creative director of Intel and was on stage talking about really nothing at all, because of course it's not his area was the most cringe-worthy and fail thing I've seen in a good while...


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Tanya1 said:


> not sure why? :/ although I will admit that a talk where Will I am was made creative director of Intel and was on stage talking about really nothing at all, because of course it's not his area was the most cringe-worthy and fail thing I've seen in a good while...


That a celebrity far more successfull and social than me is trying to enter my career field. And the whole act of it being as simple as reading a book. I don't think he has the personality to do it.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I envy his gift but I also take note of his dedication. He wakes up every day at 5am. How many kids could do that? 

But I don't envy his indifference to girls and his peers.

You only get one life. Shouldn't you enjoy it a little? His peers are going out and having fun while they're still young. They're also developing social skills that will be useful later. 

There is more to life than programming.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

galacticsenator said:


> That a celebrity far more successfull and social than me is trying to enter my career field. And the whole act of it being as simple as reading a book. I don't think he has the personality to do it.


They're doing that because they want to attract more people to the field, but it's certainly not simple lol. Especially when you get past the basics. Also he's not trying to get into your field he's just promoting it, and been offered that role in Intel as a kind of famous figure head to bring attention. I doubt he knows or intends to learn how to code, and he's obviously not going to be doing it for a living or anything, he's a famous musician/record company person/whatever else he does.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AngelClare said:


> I envy his gift but I also take note of his dedication. He wakes up every day at 5am. How many kids could do that?
> 
> But I don't envy his indifference to girls and his peers.
> 
> ...


I see where you're coming from but at the same time, some people don't enjoy doing social things and that is also fine. A lot of people scoff at people who prefer introverted activities as though they are missing out, and should be going out to parties/clubbing doing social things in order to have fun. Mostly these are people who find those things fun themselves, but for some reason can't believe that other's wouldn't and think everyone should be like them. You only have one life so you should live it as you like, as long as he's happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> I envy his gift but I also take note of his dedication. He wakes up every day at 5am. How many kids could do that?
> 
> But I don't envy his indifference to girls and his peers.
> 
> ...


I especially envy his indifference, better to be asexual, than a depressed awkward straight guy like me. 
Wake up at 5 :haha. I like sleep.



Tanya1 said:


> They're doing that because they want to attract more people to the field, but it's certainly not simple lol. Especially when you get past the basics. Also he's not trying to get into your field he's just promoting it, and been offered that role in Intel as a kind of famous figure head to bring attention. I doubt he knows or intends to learn how to code, and he's obviously not going to be doing it for a living or anything, he's a famous musician/record company person/whatever else he does.


I feel like they should be trying to get more women into the field. Not non nerdy people, some people have the personality to spend their life on the pc like me some don't and have social lives they won't have the time to devote to it. Their concept of computers centers around FB, twitter and zynga.

Frankly I don't want a social life, just less loneliness.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

galacticsenator said:


> I especially envy his indifference, better to be asexual, than a depressed awkward straight guy like me.
> Wake up at 5 :haha. I like sleep.
> 
> I feel like they should be trying to get more women into the field. Not non nerdy people, some people have the personality to spend their life on the pc like me some don't and have social lives they won't have the time to devote to it. Their concept of computers centers around FB, twitter and zynga.
> ...


Oh they are lol, trust me, especially in the games industry sector. In fact that would be why they included women in that trailer. They just can't shove it too in your face because it would seem one sided and they can't be seen to be hiring women for the sake of hiring women either, it's a tough thing to get right so they go for subtlety mostly.

I don't think lack of a social life is necessary as I know people who just balance it right and have been doing it for a long time, so they can balance social stuff with the work. It's also what you find fun doing going out drinking every night won't get you far, as you do need to devote time to these things. If that's important to you, you won't be interested though like you said. It's the same with learning languages or instruments, and such skills.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Tanya1 said:


> You're not, I find some comments here disgusting and hope some of the guy's here don't take it on board. Do what you're passionate about, because if there's one thing I've learnt about women and I actually am one, unlike half the guy's posting, it's that they generally love passion and ambition.


I love passion and ambition as well, though the percentage of ambitious and passionate males I have encountered is as little as 0.002% (2 people per thousand). For some reason males seem to want to act tougher or hide their passion or whatever or maybe I am too much to the female side. I don't know.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Tanya1 said:


> They're doing that because they want to attract more people to the field, but it's certainly not simple lol. Especially when you get past the basics. Also he's not trying to get into your field he's just promoting it, and been offered that role in Intel as a kind of famous figure head to bring attention. I doubt he knows or intends to learn how to code, and he's obviously not going to be doing it for a living or anything, he's a famous musician/record company person/whatever else he does.


All programmers I met over my past eight years of higher education are full-blown apathetic Asperger's Syndrome freaks. They are extremely unpleasant to be around. Even within ten metres! I don't know how to say this.. they are very irritating, robotic and they have no human emotions. That's an understatement.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

s12345 said:


> All programmers I met over my past eight years of higher education are full-blown apathetic Asperger's Syndrome freaks. They are extremely unpleasant to be around. Even within ten metres! I don't know how to say this.. they are very irritating, robotic and they have no human emotions. That's an understatement.


That's a shame, I've met tons of very charismatic cool programmers (not cool as in high school cool, that's stupid anyway, but you know decent people), both females and males (mostly men of course though). Though they were all game dev programmers I can't speak for programmers in general. Most game devs (programming and other areas) I've met are lovely, friendly people too. Sorry you've met an unpleasant bunch. I do hope you're not claiming all people with Asperger's are like that though as I know some people with aspergers that are pretty outgoing and friendly as well and/or just not what I'd call 'freaks' at all. Just pretty driven in their areas.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

ComeAndSee said:


> The kids obviously autistic in that video.


its like the elephant in the room

this is a epic site to check out:

http://programming-mother f u c k er.com/ (remove spaces when pasting link due to censorship)

google "learn python the hard way pdf"

They made the course to take and its really easy to learn. Its more about formating your idea into what ever programming language you use.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

s12345 said:


> All programmers I met over my past eight years of higher education are full-blown apathetic Asperger's Syndrome freaks. They are extremely unpleasant to be around. Even within ten metres! I don't know how to say this.. they are very irritating, robotic and they have no human emotions. That's an understatement.


I cant believe you just said that. I highly doubt you're perfect, yes I and others show emotion. Where are you getting this from? Yes I'm unfriendly if you don't know me but most of the highly introverted are like that. And freaks is a very derogatory term, very prejudiced you're considering us freaks that are disliked in sociey. There are many aspies who do great things einstein or newton for example. I've never actually disliked a user until now .



s12345 said:


> I love passion and ambition as well, though the percentage of ambitious and passionate males I have encountered is as little as 0.002% (2 people per thousand). For some reason males seem to want to act tougher or hide their passion or whatever or maybe I am too much to the female side. I don't know.


Are you in that elite percentage? That number sure is small, it means most people who have a job they like aren't ambitious. Do you judge ambition on sucess, there's a lot of people with ambition that aren't successful.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

slider said:


> its like the elephant in the room
> 
> this is a epic site to check out:
> 
> ...


Read his books before, quite funny. His books are actually better than many of the expensive textbooks.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

s12345 said:


> All programmers I met over my past eight years of higher education are full-blown apathetic Asperger's Syndrome freaks. They are extremely unpleasant to be around. Even within ten metres! I don't know how to say this.. they are very irritating, robotic and they have no human emotions. That's an understatement.


What about Steve Jobs or Mark Zuckerberg? That's a stupid comment.


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

I can relate to you very well G.S.

I always wished I was a prodigy in writing code. I always wished I was better in compiling a program rather than building a computer which comes naturally to me.

However that doesn't stop me from majoring in CS. I can still go into networking, certify for something related to VMware and make the same amount of money. If I had a good idea for an app I could just pay someone to program it and flourish from it.

*I wouldn't say people with aspergers are good programmers. Its true that we notice this but many others, some who have extreme social skills equally do well.

The best coder I know is always either acing a math test or talking to girls.*


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> What about Steve Jobs or Mark Zuckerberg? That's a stupid comment.


Mark Zuckersucks is a f*cking ******* who needs to vanish. Him and his F*cecrap b*ll**** products. He is destroying people's lives. Good thing I am not on F*ckbook.


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

s12345 said:


> I guess that's because you are not doing your best enough. I do my best and I learn new frameworks and languages quickly. Let me tell you that if you want to work as a software developer or programmer, your boss won't have the time of day for you to learn slowly. No, in the quickly changing IT world, you have to learn a new language or a new framework in one work week. I'm not even kidding. You get a 1200 page book on your desk. Study it. Focus on it. Forget you have a life. My friend has a job as a successful software developer and frequently his boss drops a large book on his desk for him to read because of the high demand of IT knowledge these days. He has to spend an entire week racking his brain on it. Every time I meet him (if any time) he tells me he's exhausted from his work week. So you better get used to speed learning if you want to get ready for the professional world.
> 
> I used to think I didn't have the capacity (thanks to certain stupid people) to study *anything* at any rate, but now look at me. Studying at university, reading 1500 pages in a matter of days. I hardly take breaks. For example, one of my friends is a successful doctor. Do you know what she had to give up to get there? She had to study 16 hours per day consequently. That doesn't include lectures. She came home straight from university and she would just sit there on her sofa every day reading and reading and reading.. non stop. She would understand any complex matter in a matter of minutes; be it physics, mathematics, chemistry, anything. You know why she's able to do that? She trained her brain. Your brain is like a muscle. You need to train it well in order to be good and strong. I used to have a feeble studying capability but look at me now. I'm becoming increasingly intelligent every day and I feel it. I can tackle more and more difficult problems. Why? Because I do nothing but studying. You think that might be boring but it's damn exciting! Knowledge is power!


In my logic cramming only makes you less efficient. Every-time I would cram for a test be it a week straight some concepts could fly through me because of my tiredness.

I wish I could hold this kids knowledge but its often difficult and unrealistic.

I just cant imagine ones devotion to studying 16 hours per day. The complexities, possibility of failure and use of time is perpetual.

And according to Moores law everything in the end gets either replaced or questioned. So imagine working your whole life on something that doesn't even matter the next generation?
Maybe they enjoy life by working and studying. I don't know.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

s12345 said:


> Mark Zuckersucks is a f*cking ******* who needs to vanish. Him and his F*cecrap b*ll**** products. He is destroying people's lives. Good thing I am not on F*ckbook.


Do I smell jealousy?


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

TheaterofHope said:


> In my logic cramming only makes you less efficient. Every-time I would cram for a test be it a week straight some concepts could fly through me because of my tiredness.
> 
> I wish I could hold this kids knowledge but its often difficult and unrealistic.
> 
> ...


I am not talking about cramming. Cramming is what you do when you are in elementary school. From high school on you have to start *studying critically*. That means relating facts, drawing correlations between concepts, retwisting and re-understanding everything.

Yes, that doctor and I, we do enjoy studying and working really hard very much. I studied a 400 page book in as little as five days. Hard work pays off. You are a human being with instincts. You need to fight to survive. Fight for your degree. You need to eat and sleep well. You get up at let's say 8 am and you study until midnight. I've done this for a month and after a week my body automatically wakes me up bright and fresh at 8 am without even needing an alarm clock. I also trained myself very well with good stamina at gym so I do not feel tired that quickly. So, important: good nutrition, good scheme and good studying. I am fighting very hard to get through my university studies, but it pays off; even if I have to give up all the free time I have. I keep remembering the words my dean told me: "I will only give degrees to people who sweat blood, pain and tears to get it". And this is true. A buddy of mine studied for three years without barely taking a break and.. well.. he got his degree. Although I must admit that he is rather insane now in his mind. I don't know if this is a biproduct of that. He probably just turned eccentric, that's all.

I stopped any hobbies I had a year ago. My fulltime occupation goes to studying now. Why? Because I want to get my degree. I recommend you ask real medstudents (I've met a few of them) how many hours per day they study and how intensively. I met a few of them and they do nothing but studying. Seriously. Study, study and study. There is nothing else that fills their lives. Even then, they get 3.5 GPAs (and that is a miraculous and genius-like accomplishment to get those kind of grades in the field of medicine) and they got damn well rejected by the board of medicine. They needed 3.9 or even perfect 4.0 GPAs like that doctor friend of mine. She is simply amazing. Her entire life from since she was a kid. Always straight A's. She even had a 4.0 GPA in surgery! I mean.. I really admire her. She always told me to keep fighting, to keep doing my best and to not be lazy. I must fight.

I fiercely disbelieve in weakness. I strongly believe that one can do anything he wants. Look at that kid, he has passion! So do I. Sadly, many people do not understand my excitement. For example, recently I've become nuts over sciences. I want to know everything there is to know about the world; buying telescopes, microscopes, studying nature. Through my experience in severe studying I can tell you that I feel much smarter, much more active and capable of anything. I can even read faster (this is actually a fact: if you read a lot, your brain starts to swim through sentences, picking up keywords and recognizing the meaning of sentences without even reading the entire sentence word per word. I highly appreciate that skill).

About Moore's law. Laws change all the time as you said. Things get reviewed. Yet, if you don't contribute, if you do not become the pioneer of some brilliant idea, then humanity stays behind. Maybe that's a good thing; it is sometimes. Just like when Einstein didn't get recognized for his theory of relativity and mastery of the atom until after the war. If he did get his recognition earlier.. things could have turned ugly. In any case, I'd feel proud to have contributed something to life and to our existence. There were many people without academic education even and these people set ground for some of the greatest discoveries in history. If you set the idea, people in the future can build on it. If you don't set the idea.. humanity will stay behind, at least for that period of time until someone comes along with the same ideas. In any case, I do believe in contributing not only to humanity but to my own life, to my own self-actualization (to put it in the words of Maslow's hierarchy of needs). I want to maximize my intelligence, my intellect.. everything. I do not want to waste my life feeling unsatisfied and not reaching limits.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

galacticsenator said:


> Do I smell jealousy?


If there's anyone who's jealous it's you of that kid. I kept motivating you to get off your lazy self and start working hard like he does. A great programmer I know, programmed a different program every day.

Kick that engine called your brain into gear and start being a prodigy. You can do it. Right now, today.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Speaking of prodigies, here's another one (it's in French):





This girl is 26 years old and has achieved the following:
- Bachelor degree
- Two other Bachelor degrees, one including Computer Science
- Master's degree with high distinction

Now she is looking for an internship in cultural journalism. She is also:
- a musical composer
- theatre artist
- owner of awards in literature

She is looking for five more years at university in order to prosper in her career. Guess what? She is still not having much luck because many companies do not accept her for her lack of internship/experience. It's a rough world out there.

In any case, you should be alive and passionate like this girl and like that programmer guy you posted about. Live friend, live!


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

s12345 said:


> I am not talking about cramming. Cramming is what you do when you are in elementary school. From high school on you have to start *studying critically*. That means relating facts, drawing correlations between concepts, retwisting and re-understanding everything.
> 
> Yes, that doctor and I, we do enjoy studying and working really hard very much. I studied a 400 page book in as little as five days. Hard work pays off. You are a human being with instincts. You need to fight to survive. Fight for your degree. You need to eat and sleep well. You get up at let's say 8 am and you study until midnight. I've done this for a month and after a week my body automatically wakes me up bright and fresh at 8 am without even needing an alarm clock. I also trained myself very well with good stamina at gym so I do not feel tired that quickly. So, important: good nutrition, good scheme and good studying. I am fighting very hard to get through my university studies, but it pays off; even if I have to give up all the free time I have. I keep remembering the words my dean told me: "I will only give degrees to people who sweat blood, pain and tears to get it". And this is true. A buddy of mine studied for three years without barely taking a break and.. well.. he got his degree. Although I must admit that he is rather insane now in his mind. I don't know if this is a biproduct of that. He probably just turned eccentric, that's all.
> 
> ...


_'The wiser I become the more Ignorant I become'_ - Socrates

I sometimes wonder if the need to study more comes from insecurity or simply something relating to OCD. This thirst for knowledge without limit...

I sometimes find studying and learning a good way to compensate for the inability to socialize. Since innately I wasn't born a genius I often feel the only way to prove myself is through my knowledge, my intelligence and my memory. This is an ongoing cycle.

Theres really nothing much to prove in this time unless your a prodigy. Any regular person can magically discover fire but now you have to be a genius to discover interstellar travel. Because all of the simple things have been debunked, thought about and solved over the course of human history.
If you discover a vacine for a virus...who will care? It will take months- to years for the virus to slightly evolve and your vaccine to become abololished. If you can figure out a new method for fast DNA replication you will be credited but again you have to be a genius for it. Not have all the knowledge.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

TheaterofHope said:


> If you can figure out a new method for fast DNA replication you will be credited but again you have to be a genius for it. Not have all the knowledge.


You don't have to be a genius. It's enough to be hardworking, smart and creative--99% sweat.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> You don't have to be a genius. It's enough to be hardworking, smart and creative--99% sweat.


Well said. Most of the best scientists in the history of humanity did not even have a high school degree and they did better in their measurements than Harvard folks.

You should open a book on the history of humanity before judging!


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

s12345 said:


> well said. *most of the best scientists in the history of humanity did not even have a high school degree and they did better in their measurements than harvard folks.*
> 
> you should open a book on the history of humanity before judging!


Because they were G I F T E D.

Hard work can only get you so far....

(I cant caps lock everything unfortunately)


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I've been reading articles on programming since I am interested into it nowadays. Anyone can code but not everyone can be great at coding. It also takes a lot of hardwork to keep up since programming changes yearly.


----------

